# pullin out



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

i traped a possom a couple of days ago and saw that it was losing its winter coat i was curios when do i need to start pullin my trapps out. when do you guys start puillin you traps


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I pulled my line already.


----------

